# After Effects CS6 Problem



## huxi0 (30. September 2013)

Hallo, Ich wollte in Mocha ein Video Tracken und ging soweit auch ganz gut. Ich habe mir als Tutorial das video von Video Copilot angeschaut. Wenn ich jetzt das aber in After Effects mach, Hab ich das Video, Erstelle eine neue Farbfläche. In der Farbfläche füge ich die Daten von Mocha ein. Also das was ich da gespeichert hab "copy to clipboard" dann erstell ich ein null Objekt und füge das dann von Video Copilot ein, also Conner pin to null. Dann bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldeung. Klasse Effekt, hat keine Eigenschaft oder Methode mit dem Namen Layer, Expression deaktiviert

 eigenschaft "position, Skallierung, Drehung"

kann mir einer helfen?

hier das Video http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorial/explosive_training/p1/ 
ab der 6. Minute
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nach langem rum suchen hab ich endlich den Fehler gefunden. Da ich die deutsche Version von AE besitze, funktioniert dieses Corner pin to Null auch nur auf der Englischen Version. Ich habe im Internet aber eine Deutsche Corner pin to Null Version gefunden und damit klappt es super.


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hey cool. Danke dass Du die Lösung hier geteilt hast - hatte gerade eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung bei einem anderen Effekt und nutze auch eine deutsche Version. Dann werde ich mal gucken ob ich das Script auf die deutsche Version umgeschrieben bekomme.


Bzw. Weiß jemand ob ich einfach ein Sprachen-Kit dazu installieren kann?


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hat bei mir auch geklappt war relativ einfach!

Du hast mich in die richtige Richtung gelenkt 

Falls jemand nen Spectrum Analyser auf Deutsch benötigt Satz bescheid


----------

